# Run-ins With Wild Animals In Your Neighborhood?



## Kricket (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello all! I have never posted a photo before (hope this works).

The other day, I was walking my new puppy and came across TWO javelinasin the center of town, right behind Circle K! These thingsare mean as he-double-hockey sticks! I was SO scared theywould try to eat my pup as an appetizer! Anyone had anybizarre run-ins with wild animals in town?





This is how big they are


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 26, 2005)

I can't see the first two photos.


----------



##  (Aug 26, 2005)

Javilina's are a type ofwild Pig , deadly as a Razor Back . notsomething you want to meet with out a 270or a 44 mag , and before anyone says ifyou make a lot of noise they will runaway , oh no they will not they will runright at you and tear you new ones .best to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Aug 27, 2005)

That would be SO scarey to run into one ofthose. I would freak out! We have seen raccoons, coyotes, bobcats, anda moutain lion in our yard. very scarey.:shock:


----------



## m.e. (Aug 27, 2005)

:shock:Scary stuff...

and I thought the crazy neighbor's pigs that escaped were frightening!

In our neck of the woods I have seen(first-hand), a fisher cat, coyote, and moose. The moose was actuallyin our neighbor's yard not 20 feet away. Luckily for me, this very*large* bull moose decided he'd rather amble off than charge ashort girl in pajamas walking her puppy

*whew* 

My brother has seen black bear in thewoods, and we've had their tracks in our backyard. My dad also foundthe tracks of a rather large wild cat. Not sure what it was, butjudging by size and depth of imprint, it was pretty big.

:scared:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 27, 2005)

I was renting an apartment inGatlinburg, Tennessee a few years back. One night I woke up to the mosthorrific crash. I ran out of bed and grabbed my cordless phone as I ranout the door. I am preparing myself for a horrific car accident.Through the door open and...nothing.:?

I hear weird noises coming from the small parking lot on theside of the complex. I go downstairs and start walking over that way.The closer I get the louder the noises are getting and their is anawful smell. Curiosity wins out over fear and I poke my head around thecorner.





My face is only 5 feet away from a 400 pound BlackBear. I am so scared I am rooted to the spot. I take a moment to lookaround and that crash I heard, well that was bear number one's biggerbrother. That's it I'm out of here. I turn slowly because little bearis approaching to check me out. I run screaming like abanshee up the stairs into the house. Lock all the locks, put the chainone and push the couch in front of the door for goodmeasure.

Run to the bathroom, sit thereand cry and thank God Ididn't wet my myself. Never to go out after dark by myself again,

Tina


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 27, 2005)

LOL Tina, you gave me a good laugh but how terribly frightening for you.

We haven't had any wild pigs but they were quite a nuisance when Ilived in North Carolina. They reproduce like rabbits.

We have more deer, coyotes and fox than usual this year. Aneighbor shot what he thought was a coyote after his chickens and thenfound it was a bobcat. We have been hearing what sounds likea bobcat in the woods. The wild turkeys are really out andabout this year. In past years we've only heard them but nowwe see them quite a bit. Several years ago, after a mildwinter, we had a group of badgers in the woods. Theydisappeared as fast as came. Badgers are really unusual forOhio.

Then there are the muskrats and the little colony of Massassaugarattlesnakes way at the back of our propety in a wetlandarea. We rarely go back there.We aretrying to get the snakes officially documented. There is acolony in Trumbull County - right in the snowbelt! They are aprotected species but not yet endangered.

My favorite local 'wildlife' are the peacocks living in the woods andaround the cornfield. A neighbor used to raise pheasants andpeacocks. We think he just let them loose because thepheasants spent a lot of timeat our place until the fox gotthem. The peacocks have been roaming for almost 2years. The make this cry sound that sounds like somethingfrom the jungle.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 27, 2005)

When I was working for the Forest Service I sawwolves several times. I also think I heard several bears, butthe brush was so heavy I couldn't see 5 feet. I did see theirfresh tracks, though. This was in the middle of a NationalForest, though, nowhere near a city.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 27, 2005)

Jeez!! I have it easy over here ... the worst Ihave seen in my area are the raccoons...yea I know laugh for a secondabout thinking about a lil raccoon being all fierce ...but I swearthese things must be pumped up on steriods or something...they areliterally the size of small dogs ..at least 20-25lbs and as vicious asthey come!! We have to deal with them usually on a daily basis at workwhen its time to take out the trash. It takes a two man team ... one todump the trash.. the other armed with a B-B gun (just in case)....wehave called wildlife places and they refuse to do anything excepteuthanize them b/c they are considered "unrehabilatible into naturalwildlife" b/c they are so used to just eating out of dumpsters. andthey literally wait like savages for us to dump the trash...! and wevetrapped and relocated more than one and it seems like it makesabsolutely no difference b/c the amount never seems to change!!

oh yeah and the psycho squirrels that ambush the bread delivery guyevery morning. they not really mean .. more pests than anything .. butit is quite funny watching a lil squirrel running off with a 6ft loafof bread dragging behind it!


----------



## Dwarf lover (Aug 27, 2005)

in my back yard i haveseen....

hugemother black bears and her cubs NEVER go between a mother bear and hercubs!... they can be nasty . 

the porkeypines live in our apple tree ,you look at the and they stareat u until u leave and they arent the best climbers i have seen somefall out of trees and fall on there backs and cant get up and just laythere lol i have learned my lesson not to touchporkeypines

itsnot fun picking needles out of your hand.

we had very tame deer that you could almost hand feed .we also had moose 

and snakes never pick them up by the tail beacause they can lungequick

darnthings i still have a scar

the squirrles are just crazy the birds try to chase them .... that isnt pretty! 

we had coydogs,fox and raccons but the best part of having wild life in my back yard is the rabbits


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Aug 28, 2005)

Right in the middle of town? Wow... you'relucky. We used to have a pair of coyotes living in the nearest town,the terrorised it for a while and then where shot. We have some hugecoyotes around my house, the one we see most often is bigger than ourBlack Pointer Lab (i.e over three feet at the back). We also have somehuge bear in the county (650 pounder shot last year not too far away,and their range is extreme). Everything else is quite frequent, mymother and I saw a bobcat down the road back about a month ago and acougar passes through often. Neadless to say we keep my 270 Rem. loadedwith the four-hold clip, 30-06 with two clips and a 12 guage at theready. 

Kat


----------



## Emmy-webby (Aug 28, 2005)

Woha..one scarey animal.

We only get racoons, birds &amp; alley cats in your backyard. 

Katy


----------



##  (Aug 28, 2005)

Katy,! be thankfull you only haveto deal with Raccoons and theoccasional Ally Cat , there mildconcidering what some of us have todeal with , We have had to dealwith Fisher, Mink, Coyotes , Bear.

One Bear has a radius of 100 miles , it will travelit over and over again looking for food ,its one of the main reasons everyonethinks there are no bear untill theyhappen to spot it on his or hernext round . they can travelthis 100 miles in a months time , Prettyneat if you take into concideration theirsize and strength . 



Fisher and Mink will stay untill the foodsupply is gone . and think little ofpulling a Kit or rabbit thru the wires . 

Raccoons will decimate a population alsountill the supply is gone . We hadto dispatch a coon that waskilling and partially eating over $200.00 worthof Ducks and Geese . That Bad Boy weighed30 lbs. NOT a critter to mess with under any circumstances .

Coyotes will come in destroy everything thereis to get to the animalsits after. then leaves and rarely comesback unless you restock thefood supply.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow i can't imagine having bears and things inmy garden, we only have birds, a squirrel and once we had a pheasant.I'm not sure why as we live in the city centre but he was cool! We hada fox once in a holiday house in Lucca, Italy. He was mint! We used togive him left over meat and he was so tame he came right up to us! Thenight we left we had omlets and when he came up to us i felt so badthat we had nothing for him!


----------



## Dwarf lover (Aug 28, 2005)

yah the bears are huge i never thought they could run so fast tho !:shock:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 30, 2005)

wow that would be so scary having bears and thataround you! The only wild animal thats been in my back garden is ahedgehog! Not very interesting compared to what you lot all hav had!

It sounds quite cool tho, but still scary!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 31, 2005)

in the city here we have a non- lifethreatening, but very scary animal that i have encountered many times.when i see one my heart jumps into my throat, and i slowly back away,holding my breath, and praying. Praying hard.

SKUNK!

kinda cute.....very stinky!

Nicole


----------



## brensbunny (Sep 1, 2005)

Here in Colorado, we have a coyote that dwellsthe neighborhood, this is residential. I first spotted him/her onMother's Day, it was around 7am, and I was out letting my 2.5 lbYorkie, have a romp in the grass at the tennis court, I happened toheara noise to the left of me, thought it may have been aneighbor with their dog, called to my dog, turned around slightly tolook, and I could have sworn it was a wolf. I ran over grabbed my dog,and ran back home. I woke up my BF, and said its a wolf and its outsideat the tennis court. He says.. we dont have wolves here in the city...I said It sure looks like a wolf. Turned out to be a coyote... likeI'am supposed to know the difference,lol! 

Then last Oct, a momma fox had a litter of 7 babies... they are allgrown now.. and we spotted one of then tonight, not sure how many areleft over there. 

Raccoons, we have at least 2 families of them that get into ourdumpsters, they get stuck, so rather than face another one hissing atme, I placed a stick in the corner of the dumpster so they can crawlback out. 

Bren


----------



## naturestee (Sep 1, 2005)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> wow that would be so scary having bears and that around you!The only wild animal thats been in my back garden is a hedgehog! Notvery interesting compared to what you lot all hav had!
> 
> It sounds quite cool tho, but still scary!



I would LOVE to have a hedgehog in my yard! They're socute. We don't have hedgehogs at all over here, except aspets.


----------



## Shuu (Sep 1, 2005)

Apparently there was a possum in my backyard butI wasn't home to see it. Otherwise the wildest animals we have in thisarea are robins or squirrels. We had a lot of rabbits living under ourshed last year but I've only seen two this year.


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 1, 2005)

I had a BEAUTIFUL vegetable garden - untilyesterday! After months of putting up fencing, borders, rocksand wrapping everything in plastic net, the stupid groundhog got in andate almost everything!:X He ate three holes right through thefence! I am so tired of planting lettuce that neither therabbits nor I get to eat.

Can you send me one of those giant boar things to eat the groundhogs?


----------

